# Adresse par défaut dans mail



## maxgoff (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait plusieurs fois que j'ai un soucis, ou plutôt, petit inconvénient dans mail.

Je dispose de 3 adresses email : une pour mes inscriptions diverses sur des sites et forums, une privée, et une car je suis artiste.

J'aimerais savoir comment je pourrais définir une adresse d'envoi par défaut ?
Ca fait plusieurs fois que j'envoie des emails assez sérieux par erreur avec mon compte d'artiste et donc mon nom de scène qui va avec. C'est un peu gênant, et j'oublies de vérifier qu'elle est l'adresse email sélectionnée lors de l'envoi.

Y a-t-il moyen d'en sélectionnée une par défaut ? Car j'ai l'impression que c'est mon adresse d'artiste qui est mise par défaut quand j'écris un nouveau message.

Merci


----------



## subsole (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Mail => Préférences => Rédaction , "Les nouveaux courriers seront expédiés depuis" , choisir l'adresses dans la liste.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Bien sûr que cela est possible:

Mail -> Préférences -W Rédaction et choisir l'option voulue 

Pierre


*Note du modo : *un autre truc qui est possible : avant d'ouvrir son topic dans "Applications", prendre le temps de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête de forum, ça évite d'ouvrir ensuite un sujet ici alors qu'il n'a rien à y faire !

On déménage.


----------



## maxgoff (8 Novembre 2010)

Merci, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais, problème résolu


----------

